# Check out Nissan's Electric Le Mans Racer



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Showing undeterred commitment to the future of electric cars, Nissan has revealed a wild new prototype race car that will compete at the 24 Hours of Le Mans next year.
> 
> On the eve of this year’s iconic endurance race, Nissan aims to spend the next 12 months testing and finalizing plans for its ZEOD RC (Zero Emission On Demand Racing Car), which uses battery technology similar to that in the Nissan Leaf, while capable of hitting speeds in excess of 300 km/h.
> 
> ...


See more photos of the Nissan ZEOD RC at AutoGuide.com


----------

